# Which church to choose...?



## gordon 2 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you like quilts, this church might be for you. Every year a local church get's the ladies to bring in their art works. (Quilts)


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful.

.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## tackelboxboy9 (Oct 19, 2012)

that is very coooool


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

The thread title (oops, I did a funny... "THREAD" ... get it?! ) made me think this was gonna be another knock down drag out... 


But I'm glad it has some color instead...    


Neat pics.  

Note  that the weaves are over the seating area,

kind of like saying that each person in the body of Christ 
brings his/her unique "colors" to his/her life's offering to the Lord!


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Note  that the weaves are over the seating area,
> 
> kind of like saying that each person in the body of Christ
> brings his/her unique "colors" to his/her life's offering to the Lord!



Interesting that you said that. When I first saw these pics, I thought of remnants. Everything God does is for a remnant. 
"Even so then at this present time also there is a remnant according to the election of grace." (Romans 11:5)


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 22, 2012)

Does my heart  good to know ladies are still around with that talent. I sleep in the winter under a double thick hand made quilt my grandmother made in 1956. The old quilt has several holes, and is thread bare. I'd love to find a lady who would make a king size quilt the way I'd like it at a fair price. Beautiful hand work. Almost a lost art. I have my grandmother's quilting frames, ...but they have been collecting dust for many years.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 22, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Interesting that you said that. When I first saw these pics, I thought of remnants. Everything God does is for a remnant.
> "Even so then at this present time also there is a remnant according to the election of grace." (Romans 11:5)



Remnants all together, as one in Christ.


----------

